# Versionen kontrollieren / dokumentieren mit Eclipse



## Blizzsnake80 (5. Apr 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder eine meiner ungelenken Anfängerfragen:

Da sich so langsam der Code mehrt und ich auch an bestehenden Klassen weiterarbeiten muss, kommt es natürlich vor, dass ich auch mal gerne die Uhr nach bestimmten Änderungen "zurückdrehe" bzw. gerne direkt mit alten Versionsständen vergleichen möchte.

Gibt es hier in Eclipse eine unmittelbare Möglichkeit (natürlich über die reguläre Speicherung vor/nach Beenden von Eclipse hinaus). 
Am besten mit Datum, Nummierierung und ggf. Kurzkommentar ?

Macht man sowas mit Git ?

Sry, wenn das wieder blöd rüberkommt, aber ich habe sehr viel Halbwissen aufgeschnappt, aber nie wirklich praktische Erfahrungen damit gesammelt.


----------



## Thallius (5. Apr 2021)

Ja sowas macht man mit git. Und eclipse hat zwar ein Plugin dafür aber ich würde es erstmal von Hand aufsetzen und im terminal benutzen um überhaupt zu verstehen was es macht. Dafür gibt es hunderte Tutorials..-


----------



## Blizzsnake80 (5. Apr 2021)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ja sowas macht man mit git. Und eclipse hat zwar ein Plugin dafür aber ich würde es erstmal von Hand aufsetzen und im terminal benutzen um überhaupt zu verstehen was es macht. Dafür gibt es hunderte Tutorials..-


Ja, dann wird es wohl Zeit für den nächsten Schritt. Danke für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Apr 2021)

Evtl. noch etwas zur Ergänzung: Das macht man mit einem VCS - einem Version Control System. Git ist da nur ein mögliches Tool, das sich immer weiter durchsetzt - vor allem im Open Source Bereich.

Bei gut gibt es aber innerhalb eines Projektes keine weitere Rechtevergabe und es nutzt nur die Merge Strategie. Wenn man aber nur einen zentralen Server nutzen will, dann ist die Lock Strategie, die z.B. SVN oder TFS bieten, auch eine gute Sache. Damit kann man einige Merge vermeiden ... gerade in kleinen Teams ist die Arbeitsweise positiv. (So eine Umstellung haben wir jetzt z.B. - von ClearTool hin zu git ... da ist das bei der Arbeitsweise schon eine Umstellung ....)

Hier findest du einen kleinen Überblick über paar freie VCS:








						5 freie Versionskontrollsysteme im Überblick
					

Ein Version Control System, kurz VCS, bringt beim Programmieren Ordnung ins Code-Chaos. Doch die Software-Kategorie löst ähnlich emotionale Debatten aus, wie es bei Betriebssystemen oder Texteditoren der Fall ist. Wir stellen die wichtigsten quelloffenen und freien Kandidaten vor.




					www.dev-insider.de
				




Generell würde ich Dir aber auch gut empfehlen. Da gibt es auch freie Bücher, die das gut erklären:





						Das deutsche Git-Buch
					






					gitbu.ch
				








						Git - Book
					






					git-scm.com


----------



## temi (6. Apr 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Generell würde ich Dir aber auch gut empfehlen.


Ist "gut" die deutsche Version von "git"?


----------



## Blizzsnake80 (6. Apr 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Evtl. noch etwas zur Ergänzung: Das macht man mit einem VCS - einem Version Control System. Git ist da nur ein mögliches Tool, das sich immer weiter durchsetzt - vor allem im Open Source Bereich.
> 
> Bei gut gibt es aber innerhalb eines Projektes keine weitere Rechtevergabe und es nutzt nur die Merge Strategie. Wenn man aber nur einen zentralen Server nutzen will, dann ist die Lock Strategie, die z.B. SVN oder TFS bieten, auch eine gute Sache. Damit kann man einige Merge vermeiden ... gerade in kleinen Teams ist die Arbeitsweise positiv. (So eine Umstellung haben wir jetzt z.B. - von ClearTool hin zu git ... da ist das bei der Arbeitsweise schon eine Umstellung ....)
> 
> ...


Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Inbs. das deutschsprachige Buch ist sehr hilfreich, da sich die Nutzung von Git nicht ganz so trivial gestaltet wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. 😉


----------



## kneitzel (6. Apr 2021)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Ist "gut" die deutsche Version von "git"?


Ja, das ist das Schreiben auf dem Smartphone ... Die Autokorrektur ist schon recht blöd ... vor allem: Wie oft taucht git auf in dem Text ... dann weisst Du, wie oft ich es von Hand korrigiert habe ...

Und um Spekulationen vorzubeugen: Nein, mein Smartphone habe ich nicht gekillt und nein - das liegt jetzt auch nicht auf der Straße vor meinem Haus


----------



## kneitzel (6. Apr 2021)

Blizzsnake80 hat gesagt.:


> Inbs. das deutschsprachige Buch ist sehr hilfreich


Auch das andere Buche ist übersetzt worden. Also auch wenn da der Titel "Git Book" lautet, ist da dann alles (oder fast alles? Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob wirklich schon alle Kapitel übersetzt wurden...) auf Deutsch. Das nur als kleiner Hinweis.


----------



## temi (6. Apr 2021)

Gibt auch bei openHPI einen kleinen Kurs zum Umgang mit Git.


----------



## Thallius (6. Apr 2021)

Blizzsnake80 hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> Inbs. das deutschsprachige Buch ist sehr hilfreich, da sich die Nutzung von Git nicht ganz so trivial gestaltet wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. 😉


Also die eigentliche Nutzung von git ist erstmal sehr trivial. Du machst in deinem project Ordner ein

git init

dann ein

git add *

und dann ein

git commit „My first commit“

Das wars. Natürlich nicht optimal da man später die eine oder andere Datei nicht im repository haben möchte aber generell funktioniert das erstmal.

danach kann man dann mal hergehen und einen zweiten branch erstellen und zwischen den beiden branches hin- und herswitchen um das Prinzip zu verstehen. Auch das sind nur wenige Kommandos die man sich einmal ansehen muss


----------

